# Gracie Jiu-Jitsu in Herndon VA



## 46Young (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been rolling at Pedro Sauer's Gracie Jiu-Jitsu academy at 360 Herndon Parkway in Herndon VA. The building is in the same row as the HQ for Physicians Transport Service, a local IFT company. It's self defense oriented for the lower belt levels as opposed to a sport Jiu-Jitsu focus, and Master Sauer emphasizes technique over strength and athleticism, and those that roll there train hard, but safe - no one's getting mauled/tossed around, submissions are applied gently to give you time to tap. People who are aggressive and are a liability to others are handled right away. 

Master Sauer teaches, but he does travel a lot. He's one of the best instructors in the world, and is really personable, humble, and chill when you meet him. Here he is in action back in 1994 when the Gracie Challenges were a regular thing: 






I go to a lot of day classes that are run by Dave Porter, another super cool guy who explains and demonstrates things in a way that really sticks well. He eats, sleeps, and breathes GJJ! Here's his page:

https://www.youtube.com/user/DPWEWHD/feed

The academy:

http://www.virginiabjj.com/

If anyone is local, and interested, send me a p.m. for more info, or just call the academy.


----------



## Gurby (Nov 15, 2015)

Pedro Sauer is a mega-badass.  I thought he lived in CA or WA for some reason.  I'm jealous!  I think it's really cool that he's teaching at a school like this, that has an MMA / self defense flavor to it, rather than a pure BJJ gym.  

I think everyone should train BJJ, but especially people in EMS!  It's great to be able to control a fight without needing to hurt the other person, or hurting them only as much as you want to (as opposed to striking).  It's also a great strength training and cardio workout rolled into one.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 20, 2015)

He lived in CA at first with some of the Gracie brothers, then moved to Utah to do his own thing. He later identified that there was a strong market for BJJ in Northern VA, and moved here. I either take a morning class on the way home from work, or I drive an hour in to take back-to-back classes in the evening.

Modern BJJ schools more often than not prioritize sport BJJ over self-defense. Here I get a physics lesson with every class to learn why the moves work, and we are shown self-defense applications for the move when applicable. The Blue Belt Test has 88 moves or so, which are heavily self-defense oriented. It's as you move towards higher belt levels it becomes more technical, which applies more towards facing a trained JJ practitioner. 

And you're right, BJJ is important for people in EMS. I've been attacked by, or needed to control combative junkies and psych patients, without having to strike or make them bleed. More importantly, BJJ is also great for fending off an attack, making space, and getting away, which is preferable to fighting with a patient in the first place.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd love to find a good Jiu Jitsu (or maybe Krav Megra lol) class near my for self defense and fitness, unfortunately LA is just a bit out of commuting range to Virginia for this class  Maybe they can recommend one here in the San Gabriel Valley?


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 20, 2015)

Jim,

Southern California is the Mecca of jits away from Brazil. We have SO many great schools down here! SGV has a Gracie Barras all around. I know you work out of Glendale, & GB Pasadena has a great reputation. Downtown has 10th planet, & they have locations all around. Torrance is home to the Gracie academy. AOJ is OC. 
There is tons of schools, but some to look into.
Gracie Academy
Gracie Barra
10th planet 
Check Mat 
Gokor
Combat Submission Wresting in Fullerton

Way too many for me to know all, but that should get you started to find some solid schools.

Take care!


----------



## 46Young (Nov 22, 2015)

Jiu-Jitsu beginnings in SoCal


----------



## Gurby (Nov 22, 2015)

46Young said:


> Jiu-Jitsu beginnings in SoCal



Go train!


----------



## Dhanes (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been in EMS 8 years and MMA/BJJ for 15, most under Shawn Hammonds (who got his 3rd degree black belt today actually). As much as bjj teaches body mechanics it does help you stay healthy on the job. I recommend it to anyone


----------

